# Flyer



## wildcard (9. Juli 2004)

Was muss ich alles beachten wenn ich ein Flyer erstellen will ?
Vor allem welche Farbeinstellungen muss ich da machen ?

Schon mal ein Dankeschöne an alle!


----------



## Company_Q (9. Juli 2004)

Deine Kreativität! Dann solltest du am Thema bleiben und vorallem überlegen, ob du die Bilder bunt oder monochrom machen möchtest. Außerdem solltest Du mal expleziertere Fragen stellen 

The _Q


----------



## BSA (9. Juli 2004)

Wenn der Flyer gedruckt werden soll, musst du auf das Format achten (wenn du es zu einer Druckerei gibst). Und die Auflösung, ich glaube das waren min. 150 dpi besser 300dpi.


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Da du dir die Flyer warscheinlich von einer Druckerei drucken lässt, solltest du mit CMYK Farben arbeiten und einer Auflößung von 300dpi.

Was an Maßen und Schnittflächen noch wichtig ist, erfahrst du normalerweiße auf der Webseite der Druckerei.

(Geheimtipp: Auch mal die Forensuche oder Google benutzen.)

Gruß


----------



## Consti (9. Juli 2004)

Naja, da grade dieses Thema auf ist, hab ich direkt auch noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich einen Flyer mache (DinA4 3x, gefalten - also wie ein Brief) und den beitseitig bedruckt haben möchte, wie muss ich dass dann der Druckerei geben? Einfach als 2 Dateien oder als eine Datei, wo beide Seiten draufstehen


----------



## wildcard (9. Juli 2004)

Genau das mit CMYK  und dpi, wie mache ich das mit Photoshop CS ?
Und ist es möglich eine PSD Datei in CMYK  Farben umzuwandeln ?


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Naja, da grade dieses Thema auf ist, hab ich direkt auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich einen Flyer mache (DinA4 3x, gefalten - also wie ein Brief) und den beitseitig bedruckt haben möchte, wie muss ich dass dann der Druckerei geben? Einfach als 2 Dateien oder als eine Datei, wo beide Seiten draufstehen *


Also ich würde behaupten, 2 Dateien, aber man fährt immer am sichersten, wenn man die Druckerei seines Vertrauens frägt, da es ja möglich ist, dass die irgendwelche Sonderwünsche haben.

@wildcard: Steht alles im Handbuch, der Hilfe und wurde hier schon einige Male behandelt.
Wenn du eine neue Datei erstellst, kommt ein Fenster, da kannst du das einstellen.


----------



## schulze (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Naja, da grade dieses Thema auf ist, hab ich direkt auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich einen Flyer mache (DinA4 3x, gefalten - also wie ein Brief) und den beitseitig bedruckt haben möchte, wie muss ich dass dann der Druckerei geben? Einfach als 2 Dateien oder als eine Datei, wo beide Seiten draufstehen *



Bei z.B. flyerpilot.de musst du die Sache als 2 Dateien abgeben. Eine für die komplette Vorderseite und einen für die komplette Rückseite.

Grundsätzliches: Flyer bis A4 mit mind. 300dpi / CMYK und immer schöne dran denken: je nach Druckerei 1-2mm Randbeschnitt und Schriften und wichtige Bildteile mindestens 3mm vom Rand platzieren.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Company_Q (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wildcard _
> *Genau das mit CMYK  und dpi, wie mache ich das mit Photoshop CS ?
> Und ist es möglich eine PSD Datei in CMYK  Farben umzuwandeln ? *


Ganz Einfach:
Bild-> Modus -> CMYK-Farbe
und für dpi
Bild-> Bildgröße und dort die Einstellungen vornehmen.

Besser ist es die Bilder schon im 300dpi Format zu editieren, als sie nachträglich hochzu interpolieren, dass sieht dann ziemlich mistig aus!

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## wildcard (9. Juli 2004)

Und unter welchen Format soll ich abspeichern oder ist das Druckerei abhängig ?

Nochmals ein Danke an alle.


----------



## dadiscobeat (9. Juli 2004)

Das hängt ganz von der Druckerei ab in welchem Format du die Datei speichern sollst. Manche verlangen *.psd, *.jpg, *.pdf, ...

Da musst du dich dann bei der Druckerei informieren.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2004)

Falls es richtig gut aussehen soll kann ich dir nur Vektorgrafiken empfehlen! Dann hast du auch kein Problem mit der Äuflösung und bist auf der sicheren Seite 


LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Smaskrifter (12. Juli 2004)

pdf dateien kannst eigentlich immer benützen, informier dich darüber wieviel beschnitt du anlegen musst (in der Regel 3 mm) und die Datei legst du dann mit mindestens 300 und maximal 600 dpi an.


----------



## wildcard (18. August 2004)

So der Flayer ist fertig und zum Drucken freigegeben.Dann bekamm ich diese Nachricht:

"der drucker hat ihre vorlage ueberpruefty und festgestellt dass sie rgb und
cmyk farben gemischt haben dies fuehrt zu sehr schlechten druckergebnis.

sie muessen dies umgestalten und alles cmyk machen der text muss ueberarbeitet
werden da sich sonst falten bilden, beim vergroessern auf die jeweilige
druckgroesse bilden sich raster sie muessen es in orginaler groese machen um
rasterbildung zu vermeiden."

Zu ersten fehler, alle ebenen werden doch automatisch in CMYK Farben umgewandelt, oder ?

Und wie kann ich das verhindern mit der Scrift.

Ich Bedankeanke mich nochmal im voraus

MfG wildcard


----------



## Earl-Grey (18. August 2004)

Hast du denn alles komplett in Photoshop gemacht, oder womit! Ich würde evtl. vorschlagen, nur das Bild in Photoshop zu machen, und den Text, soweit es geht in Freehand oder einem Layout-Programm, wie z.B. Quark drüber setzen.  Ich denke mal das war mit Raster gemeint oder so Photoshop benutzt halt Pixelschriften und andere Layout-Programme Vektorschriften. Ich verstehe den Text nicht  so ganz genau, aber hast du evtl Schrift über der späteren Falz plaziert!


----------



## dadiscobeat (19. August 2004)

Ich weiss nicht wo hier das Problem liegt einen Flyer zu erstellen.
Du öffnest Photoshop gehst dann auf Datei -> Neu. Gibst dann deine Größe in cm an + Beschnitt (meist 0.3 cm). Als Auflösung wählst du 300 pixel/inch.
Und als Modus den CMYK-Modus. Gleich alles in CMYK-Modus erstellen, dann gibts auch keine Probleme. Alles was du jetz reinkopierst an Bildern etc. wird zu CMYK umgewandelt. 

Dann erstellst du deinen Flyer ganz normal und speicherst ihn zum Drucken als  *.jpg ab. Hierzu auf Datei -> Speichern unter ...
Wählst dann jpg aus, klickst auf speichern und gibst bei Qualität den Wert 12 an und Baseline optimiert. Fertig !

Mehr musst du nicht machen. Hab auf diese Weise bisher jeden Flyer gemacht und es gab nie Probleme, also wird das jetz wohl auch klappen.


----------



## chrisbergr (19. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Earl-Grey _
> *...Photoshop benutzt halt Pixelschriften ...*


Das ist meines Erachtens nicht ganz richtig. Aber zur Sicherheit kann man den Text in einen Pfad umwandeln, was dan auf jeden Fall vektorisiert ist.


----------



## DJTrancelight (21. August 2004)

Ja, das mit den Schriften ist so ne Sache. Ich kann hier mal kurz meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema schildern. Ich hab ne Grafik in PS gemacht mit ner normalen Schrift und als Tiff abgespeichert. Diese Grafik mußte ich in Corel einsetzen und skalieren. Leider wurde dadurch die Schrift unleserlich verpixelt und in Corel wollte ich nicht die Schriften auf das Bild einfügen. Die Lösung, man stellt in Photoshop bei den Schriften "Glättung einstellen" die Option auf "Ohne".
Somit kommen die Schriften knackig scharf raus (sofern in PS nicht nochmal skaliert wird, denn dann gibts wieder diese Verpixelung) und können dann in Corel beliebig skaliert werden und die Schrift bleibt in der Qualität erhalten.

Aber das wißt ihr sicher schon... 

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## dadiscobeat (21. August 2004)

@ Trancelight

Wieso machst du das ganze dann nicht gleich in Photoshop bzw. fügst die Schrift dann in Corel ein ? Man kann es sich leicht oder auch schwer machen.


----------



## DJTrancelight (21. August 2004)

ganz einfach, weil die Grafik ein sehr kleinen Bestandteil eines Posters ausmacht, das in Corel auf A4 zusammengesetzt wird, um später mit nem Plotter auf A0 hochskaliert zu drucken. Es sind mehrere Textfelder die ich sehr gerne in Ebenensets habe.

Aber sonst hast du natürlich recht 

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

